# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  عدم كاركرد دستور at در #C

## ali_kolahdoozan

دستور at خالي توي hyper terminal كار ميده اما وقتي port.write("at/r"); توي #‍c كار نمي ده دارم با سريال مانيتور چك ميكنم براي اولي درست است و ok ميدهد اما براي بعدي نه

----------


## noorsoft

شماره پورتی که داری با اون کار میکنی چنده؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

com4 از اين پورتهاست كه به صورت pci نصب ميشوند اما با نرم افزارهاي ديگر يا hyper حتي sms هم با همين پورت مي فرستم اما با #C نه

----------


## noorsoft

شما در C#‎  فقط با Com1 - Com2 میتونین مستقیما کار کنید و بقیه پورتها که PCI  یا USB هستند را درست کار نمی کنه  
در واقع هایپر ترمینال از Tapi برای بازکردن پورتها استفاده می کنه  برای همین با همه پورتها کامپتیبل میشه

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

من شماره پورتم رو توي device manager عوض كردم و تبديل به com1 كردم . به من جواب نداد آيا اين تغيير فايده اي دارد يا واقعا بايد com1 باشد . وقتي دستور at روي hyper ميزنم جواب ok ميده اما با كد من نه اينم كدم از using هم استفاده نكردم تا با يك copy/paste راحت تستش كنيد 


System.IO.Ports.SerialPort comPort = new System.IO.Ports.SerialPort();
comPort.PortName = "COM1";
comPort.BaudRate = 9600;
comPort.Handshake =System.IO.Ports.Handshake.RequestToSend;
comPort.Parity = System.IO.Ports.Parity.None;
comPort.StopBits =System.IO.Ports.StopBits.One;
comPort.DataBits = 8;
comPort.ReadBufferSize = 10000;
comPort.ReadTimeout = 1000;
comPort.WriteBufferSize = 10000;
comPort.WriteTimeout = 10000;
comPort.RtsEnable = true;
comPort.Open();
comPort.DiscardInBuffer();
comPort.DiscardOutBuffer();
comPort.Write("AT\r");
comPort.Close();


آيا در كد من ايرادي هست ؟‌با serial port monitor تست كردم جواب ok نداد اما با hyper terminal چرا دست جواب ميداد

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

کسی نبود یک کمکی بکنه ؟

----------


## noorsoft

دوست عزیز شماره پورت مهم نیست از نظر فیزیکی مهمه 
پورتهای اینترنال با طریقه ای که شما برنامه نویسی می کنید قابل استفاده هستند و از پورتهایی که بعدا اضافه میکنید نمی تو نین استفاده کنین
براتون یک راه حل پیدا میکنم و پست میزارم

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

الان دقیقا روی com1 هستم . دیگر پورت اضافی هم در کار نیست اما باز هم کار نمی دهد

----------


## noorsoft

شما از موبایل استفاده میکنید یا جی اس ام مودم؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

با هر 2 تست کردم

----------


## noorsoft

دلیلش تنظیماتی که انتخاب کرده اید

bit per sec 115200
data bit 8
party None
Stop bit 1
flow control Hardware Flow Control

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

ممنون . ولي باز هم نشد

----------


## Mah

سلام .
من از این تنظیمات برای NOKIA7610 وSony K750 استفاده کردم :

9600
Data bit=8
Parity=N
StopBit=1

جواب گرفتم .

----------


## noorsoft

سرعت انتقال زیاد در موبایلها مهم نیست اصل بقیه تنظیمات پورته فکر کنم شما بتونین سرعت را بالاتر ببرین و باز هم جواب بگرین اینجوری برنامتون سریع تر میشه 

موفق باشین

----------

